# Ten Mile Creek Kayaks



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Hello fellow water enthusiasts...

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks has some stock left over of last year and year before. 20% to 50% off, from dry tops and paints, board shorts, sun dresses for those girls going somewhere warm, to one Project 45 in orange that is half off. Also will match any physical stores price or deal on same stock. Summit county has a great snow pack this year and sure to be a great spring! We are located off the second Frisco exist 201 on I70, just before entering the canyon prior to Copper Mountain. 

See everyone soon,

TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side Up....


----------

